# Oster clipper-face and feet question



## Tiki (Mar 24, 2011)

I use an Oster 2 speed clipper on my standard, however I do not seem to get as close a cut as I see on show and breeders pages for the face and feet. I use a #30 blade but it just isn't the same look. What am I missing? The other issue is I have new blades and care for them but it seems even when I stretch the lose skin and also angle the blade flat to prevent bleeding I still get lil bubbles here and there of a knick with some blood. I feel bad for my dog and can't seem to resolve this. My dog is white and has sensitive skin and I do use Kool Lube alot so the blade is not hot, the blades new and my angle I am thinking is okay, skin is pulled tight.......frustrated. Maybe I need a better clipper?


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

What do you mean when you say bubbles? It's hard to get as close a shave as you see on a show dog. I think some of it is just experience. It's hard to use the clipper properly and not nick the dog. I have been grooming my poodle for a year and a half and still don't get anywhere close to a show look on the feet and face even though I'm using a 30 blade. A lot of show dogs are shaved with even a 40 blade.

If the blades are new they are super sharp and it's easier to accidentally nick her. 

I have heard that whites can have more sensitive skin, so rather than hurting her, maybe you can try a 15 blade for a while? It won't be as close, but it's better than nicking her and causing pain.


----------



## Tiki (Mar 24, 2011)

*Blade issues*

I have had Tiki for 5 years, when I rescued him they had used a #40 on him and he had some serious clipper burns. Don't know if it was part that didn't keep the blades cool or what. However, now I have used a #30 and he is fine with that after building down to that for the last 5 years. The kincks don't seem to even bother him when they happen and I only know they happen because there is a small amount of blood-he never moves otherwise and is not afraid and enjoys being groomed. It is not a gash or a wound just a tad, like a pin head and maybe 3 not like 30-40 areas. Just wondering if others had the same issues or was it my angle of the blade. Thanks for your help.


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

Im just beginning with Tux(6 mos old) and I agree,Im having trouble getting my clippers to get the hair close on the feet without burning or nicking him.I use the cordless oster trimmer for his feet and Im thinking I need a better trimmer for feet?He's not as cooperative with his feet as he used to be but I don't think it has anything to do with burn or nick because I only did that one time.I think it's because my trimmer is not getting the hair the first/second/third time around.It's very annoying because it's a new trimmer but just isn't worth a crap!


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

Sorry I have no answer for your question, but Tiki is beautiful, what a stunner!


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

*Wahl Moser Arco*

I use the cordless Arco for feet and faces. It's got a fine blade adjustment, and runs at a pretty high RPM. When the blade is new, it does a really great job. If I start getting nicks I just move the blade out a setting.
I don't need a 'show look' on feet, it will only stay like that for a couple of days anyway.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Poodles being shown get #40 blade on their shaved parts, although lighter colors (white, cream, apricot) sometimes cannot tolerate a shave that close. On the hindquarters it's usually with the grain, but on the face and feet, it is against.

I use a #40 on my mini every two weeks, but 1) she is black and very cooperative, and 2) I am extremely careful and go through a lot of Cool Lube. I literally stop every few strokes to be sure the blade is absolutely cool, test it on my wrist like a baby bottle. It takes A LOT of practice to get proficient with a #40 blade to a point where you won't skin them in a few places, and even then it still happens (you see show dogs go in the ring with razor burn all the time, so even professional handlers mess up!). 

The difference between a #30 and #40 is obviously that with the #30, those little bits of skin get caught between the teeth and you get a nick. With a #40, generally that doesn't happen because the teeth are so tiny and close together, but if you've got the wrong angle against the facial bones, you can easily get a raw razor burned spot, and fyi this can still happen even if your blades are cool (although a hot blade will make your dog wriggle more, so either way it's hard!). So it's really just a matter of practice, going slow, minding your blade, and training your dog to be still.

If you do get little patches of razor burn, a soothing ointment is helpful. Coat Handler makes one: Coat Handler Skin Works 1/4 oz.-Groomer's Choice Pet Products

But if you can't get that, something like Gold Bond ointment or Aquaphor by Eucerin can help too.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

This is the reason the internet is not always a good place. There is sometimes TOO MUCH information out there.

As a pet owner and not a professional groomer you should not be shaving your dogs face with a 30 blade. There is absolutely no reason for it. It's unnecessary harm to your dog.

Just use a 10 or 15 blade..it will give a nice finish and just do it more often. If you want a closer shave take your dog to a professional groomer. Or, ask a groomer to teach you and give you advice on doing it yourself.

I think it's fine if pet owners want to groom their own dog..but get trained first. Don't watch a video on you tube and then attempt to take a 40 or 50 blade to the dogs face..or even a 30. I have had a few clients bring me a dog with a scalped red face and ask me why they couldn't get the smooth finish that I get when I shave their dog. It's always "well...i saw this video..wanted to save money...etc..." and I always tell them to enjoy the money they saved. 

Anyway..no I won't give you further advice on how to possibly injure your dog. Find a local groomer to give you proper lessons.

Also..lighter colored dogs are sometimes more sensitive to a closer shave than darker coats..especially those with very pink skin. I'm lucky my white standard has pretty dark skin and can tolerate a close shave. Although, even though I can shave him with a 30 without harm..I almost always use a 15. He's not a show dog. He's a pet. He gets groomed like a pet.

Sorry if this sounds harsh but I see a lot of injuries happen to pet dogs because the owner wanted to save some cash.


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

*Blades*

I don't want to alarm you, but I worked as a Professional Groomer and Grooming Instructor at one of the Top grooming schools in Los Angeles and I never had a student use a 30 or 40(surgical blades) on any dog.
We used a 15 or sometimes even a 10 blade, clean and sharp on clean poodle coats (not dirty) and that was always short enough, never any burning or nicking. I do believe the show people do use a 30, but that's really short when you are clipping against the growth.
:amen:


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

I wouldn't use anything shorter than a 15 on a white/cream pet poodle going WITH the grain on the face <to avoid irritation> <AND a light touch with the clipper - don't go digging for China with the clippers>. Feet get shaved against the grain. Feet don't seem to get irritated the way the face does. I find the lighter the colour, the easier they get irritated with clippers. Even on black pet poodles, I rarely use a 30, although they seem to tolerate it better.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree that a 30 and 40 blade take a lot of practise. And if it's scalping your dog every time then I'd be going back to what does work, and working on your technique a bit more before trying something so short again. It's all in technique as much as anything; you need a VERY light hand or you gouge them. Not nice. I don't really care if they don't flinch; Paris never flinches either, but it's not something that should be happening all the time... Yes you need to practise with the 30 to get good at it, but heck, practise a bit more with a 15 or 10 first...


You can get nice and short even with a 10 blade if you get your technique good. I did an example on Paris one time and took photos; here she is with a freshly shaved face using ONLY a 10 blade. Yes, it's not totally smooth like a 30, but it's clean and tidy and if you do it weekly it's not a hairy mess by any means!

















that's using a 10. Which is really rather long. I often use a 15 on Paris, or a 30 at times (though more usually I just use the 30 on her feet cos she can be sensitive to the 30 on her face)


The key to a smooth short cut is working against the grain with a smoooooooth _light_ touch, and if you miss a spot don't go back again and again or you'll gouge them out. Think smoooooth and light.... If the dog is a wriggler or sensitive, just use a 15 (or a 10 if even a 15 is too much!) and forget about scalping your dog. 




Oh, and note that 'razor burn' is 99.9% of the time NOT a thermal (heat) burn! It's a FRICTION burn, and has nothing at all to do with the temperature of the blade! Rarely would even a hot blade cause an actual burn on a dog as it's passing over their skin and not being held flat on it... It's the friction that does it, just like you can get a razor burn shaving your legs with a razor; it's certainly not a hot blade then!! lol. It's because you're digging in and scraping the skin, and nothing to do with if it's a hot blade or not. Kool lube won't prevent a dog getting razor burn if the problem is in your technique (that and I have a particular hatred for any blade coolants..!)


----------



## juliakerle (Jun 5, 2011)

Aidan said:


> This is the reason the internet is not always a good place. There is sometimes TOO MUCH information out there.
> 
> As a pet owner and not a professional groomer you should not be shaving your dogs face with a 30 blade. There is absolutely no reason for it. It's unnecessary harm to your dog.
> 
> ...


i completly agree im a proffesional groomer and use a 50# on my poodles face but i'm fully trained and have been grooming for 8 years. if you are not intending to show your dog i dont understand why there is the need to trim your own dogs face potentully herting your pet because you want him to be as short as a show dog


----------



## juliakerle (Jun 5, 2011)

oh i must say paris looks fabulas!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

juliakerle said:


> oh i must say paris looks fabulas!!


lol, olllld pics of her I'm afraid! She's white again with long ears and a scissored topknot now.


----------



## juliakerle (Jun 5, 2011)

bet she still looks fab 

any plans on what todo next? x


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

juliakerle said:


> bet she still looks fab
> 
> any plans on what todo next? x


She's in the modern at the moment, I'm giving her a full groom on friday and then she's growing out coat for 8 weeks (including FFT. UGH!) for the next NZ grooming competition in August, where I'm competing with her and will keep her in the modern trim still. After then I'm likely to leave it until it's getting hairy and overgrown again and then will probably shave her off. Totally. Perhaps into a ponydoodle? Who knows! Something that is easssssy care. I'm loathe to shave her hair off, but I'm struggling at times now and my stomach isn't nearly as big as it'll be in another few months, let alone when bub is actually here, I doubt I'll have the time to want to spend on coat care. I've grown her from bald before, I can do it again.... lol


----------

